# Critique Nadja



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Nadja is 17 months old, today I tried my hand at stacking. What do you all think of her conformation? Sorry if it’s not the best picture I tried my best and it’s harder than it looks lol.








Edit: Excuse my giant feet


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Anyone?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

The people who can give you good feedback don’t post that often. @mnm


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm not well versed in GSD structure but in my opinion she looks good and she absolutely beautiful and she is one of my favourite dog's on the forum 😊


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

happyblond said:


> I'm not well versed in GSD structure but in my opinion she looks good and she absolutely beautiful and she is one of my favourite dog's on the forum 😊


Aww thanks


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice head with a good stop and correct angles. Nice topline, firm back, and if stacked correcly, I would guess she has a steep croup. I'd want a slight bit more angulation in the rear leg, as she it pretty straight... (not uncommon for a working line dog). The outside rear foot (closest to you) should be a couple inches forward, which would help her rear end. Very straight in the front shoulder and upper arm (again, very common with working lines), and also very straight in her pasterns. (Front feet are placed too far forward, making her bridge, you want them straight underneath her.) Nice underline, but I would like to see a tighter tuck up in the stomach to the flank area, and see the shape of the last rib or two. (just slightly heavy...) Over all though, a balanced girl.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Thank you!


----------

